# Elite XXL Any thoughts?



## J3100 (Mar 4, 2006)

Great bow , I miss mine , the only thing is they do run long in draw my 28in was more like 28.5


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Great bow! I had the 09 GT500 as well but sold it this week.You can't go wrong with your choice.Elite makes a super product.Enjoy!


----------



## tech (Nov 16, 2005)

J3100 said:


> Great bow , I miss mine , the only thing is they do run long in draw my 28in was more like 28.5


 Thanks'


----------



## tech (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks'


----------

